# Holy Jesus Suns getting killed.



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't have league pass so I don't really know whats going on. But on ESPN right now the suns are losing 79-58 almost done with the third. Ow that hurts. I think its a little too far to come back. Nash really makes the Suns go and do their thing. Why are they losing Amareca?


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

They went 10 minutes without a field goal, getting killed on the boards BADLY. There's no flow in the game, no offense, NO DEFENSE, no energy, no direction, no passing NO NOTHING. 

As for the game, Q Rich can't stop anyone, Prince is looking like an All Star. Joe Johnson is the only one who apparently showed up like always. No easy transition baskets without Nash, Marion's game is the one who suffers the most it seems.

Of course, Amare is still the MVP. Right, Amareca? Basically Steve Nash IS the phoenix suns. Everything operates through him. But the suns should be at least competitive even without Nash, the only problem being they're on a road trip.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

They were playing the World Champs, who just happen to be playing their best basketball so far this season.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

3rd straight loss....Suns are lottery team without Nash!


----------



## irknowitzki41 (Aug 7, 2004)

well, to be fair, the heat would be a lottery team if they were in the west and without shaq.

though, this was a lottery team without nash.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

tha´'s how important nash is... Jesus... he should be strongly considered as MVP... without him... Suns really lost confidence... i don't think they are lottery... but they have no championship hopes...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

when is Nash healthy again???


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> when is Nash healthy again???


They say he should be back by tomorrow for the game vs. the Grizzlies.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

not after barbosa took him out in practice today. sheesh. randy livingston's curse still haunts AWA.


----------

